# Anyone Else Got The Lug Nut Dvd Yet?



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Just got a DVD from Keystone on how to Torque the lugnuts and it says that this info "takes precedent" over any info in the manuals. Hope to watch it this afternoon.

Also includes a free check from the dealer if you don't want to do it yourself.

Just wondering if anyone else has thiers yet?

Dreamtimers


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I haven't. But the first time I took off the lug nut covers, I decided to leave them off. They should give you a tool or something to get those suckers off!! (the covers, not the nuts)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Curious as to what it says. Criss cross and torque to a recomended number. What could they do differently.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is the first time I have heard of it.

It is hard to imagine how you would fill up a DVD with info on lug nuts though!









I'll be looking forward to it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Would that be the Widescreen, director's cut edition, with bonus features?


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

First I've heard of it too. Dreamtimers did you just recently purchase your Outback. Maybe they're just sending to new customers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard of it either
Let us know what it says.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's probably a disclaimer DVD..........

"We are not responsible if your lugnuts come off and your trailer gets trashed."

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Would that be the Widescreen, director's cut edition, with bonus features?


DTS would be nice. Big difference over dolby digital







.

On a serious note, I haven't heard of the dvd either. At my PDI I don't remember them saying anything either. Something as important as checking lug nuts should get a little more attention.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I wonder how many owners read the little sticker that is attached above the wheelwell that tells you to check the tightness of the lugs every 50 miles for the first 200 miles??

I wonder how many owners that are clueless to lug issues will "flip out" when they recieve a DVD that tells them that they should have been checking thier lugs often??

I wonder if this DVD is not somehow lawsuit related??


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I wonder how many owners read the little sticker that is attached above the wheelwell that tells you to check the tightness of the lugs every 50 miles for the first 200 miles??


I do! Went to Harbor Freight (home of quality tools







) and bought a 1/2" torque wrench ($20, I believe), deep well socket for the lugs, and a 4" extension, just for checking the lug nuts. It stays in the 5 permanently.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Vdub: I also went to the home of great tools







and got my torque wrench _(before we used the TT)_. Wouldn't want to not follow the directions and give somebody's lawyer more lawsuit material. (Just wondering out loud














)

The Keystone letter states that starting in Sept. all TT will come with the DVD and that Keystone is sending a copy to everyone else who already purchased because it is so important. _(Just a summary, NOT quoting)_ The information is also available as text on thier website and they have a coupon to take to your dealer who will instruct you in person if necessary at Keystone's expense.

Sure sounds like somebody wanted to settle a lawsuit...
















djd1023: We purchased our 21rs in Feb. of this yr. so I don't think that is the problem. I may have gotten it early as my lastname starts with 'B' _Just a guess'._

_*I wonder what the DVD previews are.....*

AC duct repair 101
How to hold the remote so the system will see it
Tighten all those loose water/electric connections inside made easy

*And last but not least*

How to re-label the Gray/black tank handles_









Happy viewing whenever you get it

Dreamtimers


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Never worried much about the little sticker over the tires.

I know for a fact that my dealer went to pick up the TT at the factory and he ran it back to the tune of 800 miles.

Given that the sticker says 200 miles I figured I was coverd but I guess checking is alway a good idea.

Anyone know how many ft-lb to apply?

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bill checked our lug nuts as instructed. But when he wanted to take the suckers off Now that was a whole Thread.







The bolts broke, because they where cross threaded and too tight. This needs to be a PDI check.
He ended up getting new larger wheels(alloy







) and larger studier tires too.He thinks that the larger Outbacks need them.
I curious when we will get our DVD too







I agree it could use the black tank101 and all the other stuff the Outback guys say we need too.















I wonder if the discussions we have had here didn't encourage the creation of the DVD?








Jan


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

If you'd rather read the book, here it is:

http://www.keystonerv.com/media/pdf/Lug_Nut_Torque.pdf


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Certainly appears as if this is part of a settlement requirement to me.

Tim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm curious if anybody has had to tighten them. I checked mine three times in the first 200-300 miles and not one was the slightest bit loose.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we received ours today. i viewed it, pretty self explanitory. i did find it interesting that they say when you remove a wheel, put it back on as you took it off, meaning mark a hole on the rim with some tape and that hole goes on the same stud it came off.
i have never heard that before








after you install the wheel, they say to check torque at 
1st stop 10 miles
2nd stop 25 miles
3rd stop 50 miles








any thoughts?

darrel


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My dealer removed a wheel to check the bearings and brakes. Not sure which one. I ran the rig about 300 miles and checked the nuts just once. Guess I'd better check them again. I wonder how many people drive off the lot and don't check their lugs ever until they replace the tire?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I actually do this with the cars, as I have had an aluminum alloy wheel loosen up after being "torqued" properly by the tire shop. It is apparently more common with the aluminum alloy's as opposed to the steel wheels, but for the few minutes it takes, it is cheap piece of mind.

I usually give them about 50-100 miles then check 'em again.

Tim


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree, when we got our OB, I jumped in feet first and took a 1200 mile trip out the gate. I checked the lug nuts every first 25, 100, 200 miles. Seems all good as they never needed any tightening. My friend however lost an entire wheel on the way to Florida, and never knew it until another motorist pointed it out. He had a time trying to show he did as was required. The only way he had Keystone to pay for the damage was to ask them to show in writing where the transporter checked those lug nuts from Indiana to Huntsville, Al. Since they could'nt they had to replace it under warranty. I fortunately have not had any problems other than getting those lug nut covers off, and thats where they still are, off.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Good point on the transporters doing the same while delivering TT's from the factory to the dealer. I wonder if that will change also?

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with boaterdan. I have check mine several times and so far I have not found a loose one.









I am really interested in the HD Widescreen full surround sound verision. Let us know what it says.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I got the DVD today too. Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> am really interested in the HD Widescreen full surround sound verision.


Thor, me, too! Just so I can watch it on my 13" tv in the bunkhouse!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> am really interested in the HD Widescreen full surround sound verision.


Thor, me, too! Just so I can watch it on my 9" tv in the bunkhouse!

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

After I pulled all the wheels to repack the hubs I checked the lugs on our next trip out.

At about 30 miles I was able to tighten the majority of them 1/8 to 1/4 turn. At about 75 miles I was able to tighten a few about 1/8 turn, at our next stop all where tight. So I've found they can loosen a bit. Maybe I didn't torque them enough to start, but since they did loosen a bit I always check them.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I actually do this with the cars, as I have had an aluminum alloy wheel loosen up after being "torqued" properly by the tire shop. It is apparently more common with the aluminum alloy's as opposed to the steel wheels, but for the few minutes it takes, it is cheap piece of mind.
> 
> I usually give them about 50-100 miles then check 'em again.
> 
> ...


This makes sense. If you think about it, a wheel installed when it is warm or hot will be expanded compared to cold condition. That would mean the lugs would be looser (by some fractional amount) if the wheel was colder than the temp at installation. Aluminum would be more sensitive to this than steel as it expands more with heat.

I was made aware of the lug nut tightening thing by this forum and then at the PDI by the dealer. I still check torque before each trip and then at 50-100 miles.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Got ours yesterday, that was one of the things my dealer stressed. Checked them the first couple of trips.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Like Tim I have aluminum wheels on my TV. I also have aluminum wheels on the Outback. I carry a torgue wrench in the Outback and will check once in a while. If you are not using a torgue wrench when you constantly recheck you can easily over tighten. Getting them off someday could be real tough.

As for putting it back on the same studs, what are they kidding? They do not balance the tires on the trailer ( I checked mine before dismounting and remounting on aluminum wheels, they were 3 oz off) so don t even try to tell me they were balanced as a unit on the trailer with the brake drum. I would recomend everyone have their tires balanced because there are no shocks and if you have ever seen a car with a bad shock and the tire bouncing...........Less wear and tear on the suspension.

Whether it made the difference or not, I do not know9I changed and balanced the rims before my first trip) but I have never had a cabinet or drawer open up during travel.

Looking forward to the 'legal' video

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer."

Guess I can't watch it at work this morning







I'm running the most current player (10) too.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I couldn't resist a quick lug nut story from my tent camping day. I had just put a set of alum wheels on a Astro van I owned and we took off on a 350 mile trip. I checked the lugs after the first 150 miles per the dealer's instruction and all was well. We got to our campsite late in the day and while setting up camp I noticed one of the lugs were missing. I checked the rest and found them all to be ok so I set out the next morning in search of an auto parts store to replace the missing nut. As we exited the campground I noticed something shiny in the grass beside the road so I stopped to check it out. If it wasn't mine it was its twin. My wife still talks about that. Mainly when describing what a scavenger I am.







What are the odds of that?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Checked the mail this morning and found the info envelope with DVD. I'll watch it this weekend. I've checked the lugs nuts several (4-5x?) in the 2 years we have owned our Outback and they have not been loose.

I'm going to pull all 4 wheels and have them balanced. Sheesh, I'm a fanatic about rotating and balancing the tires on my truck, but it didn't even occur to me to at least balance the tires on the ol' Outback!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I went to check my nuts this morning, and couldn't find the lug wrench! It would have been nice for Keystone to have included on with the camper. My TV wrench wouldn't fit the lugnuts on the trailer. Since I am about to head out to the auto parts store to purchase the wrench, does anyone know what size I need?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Pastor John said:


> Well I went to check my nuts this morning, and couldn't find the lug wrench! It would have been nice for Keystone to have included on with the camper. My TV wrench wouldn't fit the lugnuts on the trailer. Since I am about to head out to the auto parts store to purchase the wrench, does anyone know what size I need?
> [snapback]58953[/snapback]​


I won't touch that first sentence with a 10' pole!







Anyway, I was checking the ones on the trailer and on the 26 RS they take a 13/16 th's size, after taking off the black lugnut caps. In fact, my tool box had one this exact size for spark plugs.

Anyone else, please correct me if I'm wrong, but that size fits quite well on the trailers lugnuts.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I still have not receive mine








Maybe the movie is stuck at the border









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor
Don't feel bad, I didn't get one yet either









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nor me. I was looking forward to it


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

No video here either..... the written version is on their web site, though.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we got ours yesterday.
i will watch it very soon. i want to see what they have to say after
my flat tire last summer.

please do check your lug nuts.
i had a flat last year.camper only 15 months old.
and broke 3 of the 5 lug nuts .
those suckers would not come off. i guess they put them on so tight in the shop.
i had to replace all 20 studs and lug nut.
outback said it was the dealer.. dealer said it was outback.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Haven't got mine yet either


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I laughed!...
I cried!...
Without a doubt, the money on contender for top Oscar this year!!!

Joel Segal, L.A. Times

Rarely is the movie better than the book.
This is one of those cases!
Two thumbs WAY up!
















Roper & Ebert


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I recieved mine on Saturday, havn't had time to take a look.

I winterized the trailer on Saturday and put it to bed for the winter. I will do the lug nut thing in the spring.

Keith


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I got mine yesterday. How important is it to have the exact torque? I do not have a torque wrench, should I get one?
Bob


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

RCColby said:


> I got mine yesterday. How important is it to have the exact torque? I do not have a torque wrench, should I get one?
> Bob
> [snapback]60515[/snapback]​


I'd say "in the range" is important. I would also recommend buying a torque wrench. Just make sure that it goes up to and including the 100 ft lb range. Mine maxed out at 100 ft lb's. When I checked all the lug nuts prior to last weekends trip, they were all within spec, none were loose.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> i had a flat last year.camper only 15 months old.
> and broke 3 of the 5 lug nuts .
> those suckers would not come off. i guess they put them on so tight in the shop.
> i had to replace all 20 studs and lug nut.
> outback said it was the dealer.. dealer said it was outback.


I had a flat on the 23rs this summer too







Let me tell ya I almost popped a vein trying to get those lug nuts loose. I would have given up but luckily the people we were with had a big ol lug wrench that I could get more leverage with. Lesson learned- don't buy one of those collapsable lug wrenches to save space/weight, get the biggest baddest one you can find, cause somebody is puttin those nuts on real good


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

No lug nut vid, and I have an 06. I was never impressed with Keystones Customer service. Its great til you buy something, then ADIOS AMIGO.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got mine yesterday. Will try and watch it tonite.

Is it rated PG? Do I need to wait until the kids go to bed?

Gary


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

They must be mailing by State or zip or dealer or something like that.

Got mine today and I'm in DE along w/Gary.

Bill


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm thinkin' they have a US map with a couple of darts and a blindfold.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Just got my DVD in the mail today. I was feeling left out.....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We got ours today. Wow. Too bad whatever lawsuit caused this didn't include a free torque wrench for every Outback owner


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that is a bummer no torque wrench









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just received my DVD yesterday afternoon!









We are going to really do it up right this weekend...
Have some friends over. Popcorn. The works!
I can't wait!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> I haven't. But the first time I took off the lug nut covers, I decided to leave them off. They should give you a tool or something to get those suckers off!! (the covers, not the nuts)
> [snapback]56200[/snapback]​


dougdogs,

The PDI guy that Catfish had showed him how simple it was to get the nut covers off. Just kinda pinch the small front part of the nut cover with pliers and it just slips right off.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> I haven't. But the first time I took off the lug nut covers, I decided to leave them off. They should give you a tool or something to get those suckers off!! (the covers, not the nuts)
> [snapback]56200[/snapback]​


dougdogs,

At my PDI, I asked the guy about the nut covers, that don't sound right for some reason anyway







, he told me to use neddlenose vise grips and grip the round part of the cover and pull striaght back. I tried it and it works. Mine come off easy. I think I am still going to get hub covers anyway, from another post eariler.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have not received mine yet, but have only had TT for 2 months now. I will be making a trip to the store today to get a torque wrench as well, 2 trips after buying my Outback and not checking them...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey (sorry to bump this)

Finally received my long awaited Lugnut DVD. Guess The critics have it well worth the wait.

Seriously though. Anyone recommend a specific brand of Torque wrench?

I have always just used wheel wrenches in the past.

Wayne


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

luv2rv said:


> Hey (sorry to bump this)
> 
> Finally received my long awaited Lugnut DVD.Â Guess The critics have it well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Here is some info Ghosty turned me on to. Probably off sale now







but still will be a great deal. I also got the case for it, about $7-$8 bucks I think. Glad I bouht this one.









My dad has a Craftsman torque wrench and swears by it .. you just have to buy it big enough to actually be able to use it as a lug wrench ... I always get craftsman for the simple fact that it has a liefetime warranty....

I think the one he uses is

Craftsman Torque Wrench, 1/2 in. Drive
Sears item #00944595000 Mfr. model #44595
20 to 150 ft. lbs.

Sears actually has it on sale for $58.99.... Reg. $74.99 ... free shipping ...
Sale ends 10/29/05


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got my DVD today. Letter is dated Sept 9!!!!!!!! My free checkup is valid to Dec 31/05....my Outback is sleeping for the winter.

I called Keystone to see if they would extend until the spring and the service rep. told me no







Sent an email off to Keystone to have this corrected.

Lets see what happens.

Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Got mine last week. I thought the acting was so so, the plot line was incredibly predictable. But the props and cinematography were awesome! The campers looked so real.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Like Tim I have aluminum wheels on my TV. I also have aluminum wheels on the Outback. I carry a torgue wrench in the Outback and will check once in a while. If you are not using a torgue wrench when you constantly recheck you can easily over tighten. Getting them off someday could be real tough.
> 
> As for putting it back on the same studs, what are they kidding? They do not balance the tires on the trailer ( I checked mine before dismounting and remounting on aluminum wheels, they were 3 oz off) so don t even try to tell me they were balanced as a unit on the trailer with the brake drum. I would recomend everyone have their tires balanced because there are no shocks and if you have ever seen a car with a bad shock and the tire bouncing...........Less wear and tear on the suspension.
> 
> ...


Where did you have yours done? Did you have it spun on the TT? Did it require just the normal tire ring thingy to fit the TT wheels? Most places here have the 'off car' computer balance system, (won't account for the brake drum with those).

Anyone else had this done, does it help?

Dreamtimers


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had balanced them when I mounted them. Take them off and bring them to a place that does hi speed balancing. I feel it made a difference. I have never had a drawer or door open during travel. Actually the only thing that I have had shift hard was something I left on the rear slide bed . Dummy me never gave a thought to the fact that it is at the very rear and sitting on a bouncy mattress.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Your mattress in bouncy







Time for a topper pad.

Thor


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I received the DVD yesterday. Since the TT is now in winter-mode storage, I can't take it to the dealer to use the coupon. Looking to buy a torque wrench this weekend. With the easy-to-follow instructions on the DVD, I don't need the dealer to show me how it's done. I've changed a few tires in my time so know all about the star pattern.

Future mod... to get those awesome yellow/red circles to show on my tires. Wouldn't that be cool to see at night? LOL.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just received mine this afternoon. sunny About to check it out tonight!!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Got my video yesterday 11/12 . The coupon is only good til the end of this year? Even though it's not a big deal to do yourself, it seems like they would send it with more than 45 days to get the service done - especially for those folks that already have the Outback in Winter storage til April! I guess I'll call customer service and see if they can help out.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Got mine today...


----------



## wcocolin (Sep 29, 2005)

I received the DVD yesterday, but have not had time to view it.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

Have not seen ours yet. They must be sending these out on on the turtle express


----------

